# Trek's new belt driven commuter



## acelp11 (Feb 24, 2006)

Now that's the kind of commuter I was searching: stylish -to me at least- and real clean and convenient as it's belt driven, awesome bike!

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/urban/district/district/


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

I really wonder if belts are any better than the standard chains. Yes they are quieter, but what about rocks getting stuck in them? When I used to run R/C touring cars, the belt transmissions were the worst part on reliability, evenutally the whole car would stop if any loose stones got into the belts and would often result in a torn belt, or damaged pulley.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

This thing is really cool- now we commuters can get indignant like the fixie messenger dudes (and dudettes) about the mainstreaming of their culture! Damn, now anyone can just buy into this whole commute by bike thing and see how awesome it is, this sucks!


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

I just found my next bike...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

belt drive = solution looking for problem. Perfect for a Trek


----------



## kk4df (Mar 30, 2008)

They could at least leave some room for decent full-size fenders. Under those little baby brakes, looks like a tough fit.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

sasquatch2 said:


> This thing is really cool- now we commuters can get indignant like the fixie messenger dudes (and dudettes) about the mainstreaming of their culture! Damn, now anyone can just buy into this whole commute by bike thing and see how awesome it is, this sucks!


Usually the teeth are cut out in the low horizontal spots to allow gunk to pass through without getting ground up. The belt only needs the vertical sides to engage. I like the idea of belts, but I'd have to ride one for a while before I ever committed. They also require much higher tension than a chain, and the frames have to be compatible.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Schmucker said:


> ...They also require much higher tension than a chain, and the frames have to be compatible.


What about drag, with high tension comes drag. I wish someone would bring back the enclosed chain. Those old Raleighs had enclosed chain and rod brakes (no cables). Add the Sturmey Archer 3 speed and you had the ultimate commuter, good for thousands of miles, no maintance.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

$1k for a single speed? I think not. Stick an internal gear hub on it and you might have something worth considering. That would be a nearly maintenance free setup and would be good for all weather commuting.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

pursuiter said:


> belt drive = solution looking for problem. ..........


 I night have to agree with that statement. The simplicity of a chain drive works perfectly fine with not a lot of maintenance, really. And besides, you'd have to carry a spare belt in case of breakage (and it'd be a proprietary part available from Trek, as opposed to picking up another chain at any half decent lbs), whereas a chain you can carry a few extra links or just run it a lil short if it breaks. I'll keep my chain drive and multiple cogs/rings, thanks  My Fuel commutes right nice as is...!!!


----------



## acelp11 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hold on a minute, belt drives are tougher than chains, they're widely used in car and motorcycle engines and are not Trek propietary. Anyway, for a not competitive bike it's a very smart solution, say goodbye to grease and ugly chain covers.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Tweezak said:


> $1k for a single speed? I think not. Stick an internal gear hub on it and you might have something worth considering. That would be a nearly maintenance free setup and would be good for all weather commuting.


They've done just that with a Shimano Alfine 8spd hub on a Trek Soho, I've been told it will be available for 09 but I can't see it on the site&#8230;Just whip the mud guards and bottle off and it's ready to go, think I might change the hubs though, actually I think it may be better to get the Trek District and buy an Alfine hub to go with it.:thumbsup: 

See third pic down...

http://bicycledesign.blogspot.com/2008/08/designs-from-trek-world-09.html


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

acelp11 said:


> ...belt drives are tougher than chains, they're widely used in car and motorcycle...


So are driveshafts. Chains suck on derailliuer bikes, on a 1x1 they work really well. So the belt will be replacing the chain in the application where chains work well. Very non-standard for bikes will make it hard to establish a market. I already own a couple sets of Shimano Dyna Drive cranks/pedals


----------



## acelp11 (Feb 24, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> So are driveshafts. Chains suck on derailliuer bikes, on a 1x1 they work really well. So the belt will be replacing the chain in the application where chains work well. Very non-standard for bikes will make it hard to establish a market. I already own a couple sets of Shimano Dyna Drive cranks/pedals


The main point about belts is that they are perfect for commuters as you don't need to worry about grease stains or carrying straps. Chains are sure better off-road, but for getting to the office belts have all the advantages.


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm intrigued by the whole belt drive thing. The proprietary arguement is a good one IMHO. The possible maintenance problems arguement..ie. the belt will just all of a sudden snap thing seems unfounded. Much like another poster already said. If a belt can last thousands of miles on a car engine, or as the primary drive for a motorcycle, why could it not stand up to a human who puts out a fraction of the power.


----------



## acelp11 (Feb 24, 2006)

As far as I know bike belts are not propietary.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Now if that was the Spot belt drive bike, all the people bashing Trek would be lauding Spot because they aren't a big company.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Belts today are very strong and breakage should not be a concern. Rocks, however, might be something to think about. Harley Davidsons use a belt for their final drive and they last a very long time but when they pick up a rock they fail quickly and generally do damage to the drive pulleys in the process. Of course, you are dealing with forces WAY beyond what you would find on a bicycle.

I would also think adjustment would be a concern. If the belt is even slightly loose, it may jump a tooth (or several) when you are really cranking on it.

But like others here, I feel it's a novelty without a real reason to exist...not to mention overpriced and with limited capability.

I guess my main concern would probably be vandalism. There's no novelty in a chain so nobody ever messes with them but I think it wouldn't be long before some d-bag cuts it for you...or in trying to cut it, weakens it to the point that it breaks on your next climb. It's just like someone keying a nice car.


----------



## slickyricky2quicky (Aug 16, 2008)

I love it


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

A Hipsterised bike is a thief magnet. But agreed, it does look good.


----------



## slickyricky2quicky (Aug 16, 2008)

majura said:


> A Hipsterised bike is a thief magnet. But agreed, it does look good.


Not hipsterized, hipsters unfortunately happen to like good looking, or usually ugly ass, single speeds. Treks are probably not "core" enough, brand-wise, for stupid hipsters .


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah, but you can't shift. Look at the picture. No gears.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

bee said:


> yeah, but you can't shift. Look at the picture. No gears.


That's why they call it a single speed, Shimano Alfine's aren't that expensive so it would be a good upgrade&#8230;


----------



## dazzat3 (May 4, 2008)

toothed /V Belts are used in a number of high power/torque automotive and mining applications because of they're low maintenance, reduced noise levels & they are also highly resistant to stretching, a big plus on a bike....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

How often have you replaced a fan/accessory belt on your car??????


----------



## augustiner (Jun 12, 2008)

arent many car manufactures getting away from belts and going to chains? I cant name them all off hand, but it seems a lot more common these days to hear that a car has a chain instead of a belt. A belt or chain in a car is also under a hood and a lot less prone to pebbles and debris that gets blocked, whereas on the bike, its 6 inches off the ground and highly likely to pick up a lot of crap while commuting.

Also, is Trek going to announce which belt they use so you can just pick one up at Autozone for 6 bucks or are you going to have to pay 35 bucks to your LBS for the exact same belt? You know theyre using the same belt as a Chevy or something...


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like the look of that bike, i would like to take it for a ride and see how it rides, looks like a great bike to putz around town in


----------



## slickyricky2quicky (Aug 16, 2008)

augustiner said:


> arent many car manufactures getting away from belts and going to chains? I cant name them all off hand, but it seems a lot more common these days to hear that a car has a chain instead of a belt. A belt or chain in a car is also under a hood and a lot less prone to pebbles and debris that gets blocked, whereas on the bike, its 6 inches off the ground and highly likely to pick up a lot of crap while commuting.
> 
> Also, is Trek going to announce which belt they use so you can just pick one up at Autozone for 6 bucks or are you going to have to pay 35 bucks to your LBS for the exact same belt? You know theyre using the same belt as a Chevy or something...


your going to have to pay $35 at least. But belts do not wear fast on bicycle belt drives. My spot cyclocross steed with a ss belt is going strong after 1 1/2 years. Belts pick up less crap off the ground as there are not hundreds of tiny holes/spaces like on chains. Also, the flat part of the belt is facing the ground, so stuff does not get up easily into the belt. Lastly, comparing bicycles to cars is ridiculous. Trust me, belt drives>chain drives as far as ss bikes are concerned.


----------



## dazzat3 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, I like this bike too the belt drive is a bonus for me. Does anybody know if the holes near the top of the chain stays are threaded, for rack mounts?

A dynamo front hub and possibly a 8spd Alfine rear hub would be the only things I would consider upgrading.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I think some people might be happier with the Soho for their money. You get the hub and fenders with the belt drive for the same price as the District, which really shows that the District is a flagship/bling ride.

As some has said- the belt drive on the district is a non-issue (Buell uses them on performance oriented bikes), the issue is the small tire and fender clearance.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

This may just end the timeless debate on lubing a chain...lol


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

duplicate


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Ahhhh, what the [email protected]!! do I know ??? I still use toe clips/straps


----------



## crackhead (Dec 27, 2006)

i would love to see a belt drive beach cruiser. then combined with sealed bearings, the rust issue goes away..... belt drive ... Moots Snoots ... endomorph... ti or al racks ... now i just need a fender that would fit.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> They've done just that with a Shimano Alfine 8spd hub on a Trek Soho, I've been told it will be available for 09 but I can't see it on the site&#8230;Just whip the mud guards and bottle off and it's ready to go, think I might change the hubs though, actually I think it may be better to get the Trek District and buy an Alfine hub to go with it.:thumbsup:
> 
> See third pic down...
> 
> http://bicycledesign.blogspot.com/2008/08/designs-from-trek-world-09.html


Alas, the Soho Alfine is dead  It was my dream commuter for 2008.
They've downgraded the '09 Soho to Nexus and replaced the disc brakes with roller brakes 
They also should've made the fenders optional.

And what's with those dropouts??? Over-all, the frame/paint looks like a cheap, no-name article from who-knows-where.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, I was totally disappointed to see what they had done to the Soho for 09.  WHY?!?!??!

I need a belt drive, disc brake, Alfine bike with fender and rack mounts for < $1000!!!  Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

belt drive is nothing new to the bicycle, it has come in and out for decades. i rode the spot 29er belt drive and noticed no difference except the need for a specific frame and the lack of options. waste of my time, but i said the same about 29ers and they stuck it out. so as long as you are on a bike, happy, having fun, i agree with what you're doing, no matter how asinine your setup.


----------



## crackhead (Dec 27, 2006)

i think, when rohlof comes up with a lighter hub that is just as durable and the same gear spread. then derailures on highend bikes will disappear. 
belt drives, might take longer to become mainstream but eventualy belts will rule. bc combined with rohlof hub, there is a dramitic reduction in maintaince.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

They also have a belt drive cyclo-cross bike&#8230;:thumbsup:


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

EGF168 said:


> They also have a belt drive cyclo-cross bike&#8230;:thumbsup:


Oh my god. There is honestly no words in this language that can express how much I want this bike.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

need a napkin?  

BTW... I need a napkin too...


----------



## chris topher (Oct 3, 2008)

*I can see a problem*

am i missing something but how do you replace the belt??

nice bike though


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the chainstay comes apart where teh quick release connects. At least that's how other frames have handled it


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Henrythewound said:


> I think the chainstay comes apart where teh quick release connects. At least that's how other frames have handled it


I had a chance to talk to the engineer who designed this last night. You're right, with the design of the eccentric hub, the stays aren't physically welded together. When you have the right position for the hub, there are bolts that hold everything together tight. Remove the bolt, you can bend the stays, and mess with the belt.

Again ... totally drooling.


----------

